# iGoogle



## Smarty9911 (Mar 26, 2009)

iGoogle now has an Animal Crossing Skin!


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome I have that now!


----------



## Smarty9911 (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice find.
I like it.
xD


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (Mar 26, 2009)

Really!?
I've never seen it.
Post pic plz!

Uhhhh... What is i-Google anywayz?


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 26, 2009)

haha..i just went and got it.


and igoogle is a personalized google that has more features than just normal google.


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (Mar 26, 2009)

I got Zelda Google!


----------



## Smarty9911 (Mar 26, 2009)

Here are some images.

BIG! Because I'm too lazy too edit things.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









</div>


----------



## Suaure (Mar 26, 2009)

Really? Thats awsome


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 26, 2009)

Fail. Could have done so much better.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Mar 26, 2009)

It changes every time you close your browser or turn off your computer. I'm not sure which one though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm using the Wii Sports one. ^_^


----------



## SamXX (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm using the Game of the Day one 
It's cool!


----------



## Smarty9911 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll have to try that one.

EDIT: I'm using Game of the Day now.


----------



## Anna (Mar 27, 2009)

oohh im going get iit now


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Fail. Could have done so much better.


indeed


----------



## Rene (Mar 29, 2009)

cool, didn't know you could change the theme's
well i knew but never thought of doing it 

i actually like my acer-theme


----------



## Smarty9911 (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, OK...


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 31, 2009)

Out of all these games someone chose Animal Crossing... Ridiculous.


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 31, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> Here are some images.
> 
> BIG! Because I'm too lazy too edit things.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


lol, you're only 11 years old xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Out of all these games someone chose Animal Crossing... Ridiculous.


Shockingly, some people actually _like_ Animal Crossing here. I know, it's so hard to believe!


----------



## MygL (Apr 1, 2009)

Uhmm yeaaaaaah I prefer to stay with teh good ol Google


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

Speaking of Google...







CADIE FTW!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 9, 2009)

I have iGoogle's Animal Crossing Skin, I like it a lot!


----------

